# Carbon steel drum for burn barrel??



## slimc (Oct 24, 2015)

I've been looking online for a 55 gal drum to turn into a burn barrel. All of them state they are Carbon steel, is this safe to use to burn wood in for use in my offset smoker?


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi.  So you want to pre burn wood in a barrel and use the coals in your offset.  Correct?  If so; yes the carbon steel barrel is the way to go.  Those with NO interior coating.  The barrel must first be burned out by a BIG wood fire and then the interior must be cleaned of any interior substances.  Here is the rub:  once that barrel is burned and cleaned it MUST be rubbed down with oil and kept covered or kept inside.  Once that thin steel is heated it will rust over nite with just dew on it. The rust is not a problem for smoking ( so long as chunks are not breaking off ) ; the barrel just will not last long.  When I had my offset what I used was a cheap $20/$30 bbq from a grocery store.  They are "crap" to cook in but work well to burn coals in.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

